# Looking for my 1st GS!



## Meglea (May 15, 2013)

I'm in Oklahoma, but would be willing to drive or have one shipped if I could find the right German Shepherd. This is going to be a family dog, and I'd prefer one with a silver sable/ lighter black/silver coat. 
Thanks!
Meg


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Most important thing is for you to click and read all the topics under Welcome to the GSD/FAQ's for the first time owner - German Shepherd Dog Forums 

With particular interest in 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html 

and 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...nk-how-tell-good-breeder-website-bad-one.html


----------



## Meglea (May 15, 2013)

Meglea said:


> I'm in Oklahoma, but would be willing to drive or have one shipped if I could find the right German Shepherd. This is going to be a family dog, and I'd prefer one with a silver sable/ lighter black/silver coat.
> Thanks!
> Meg


 
I should also say, if anyone knows of good breeders please let me know. :help: I've searched for some on google, but I'm sure there's ones I've missed.

Thanks! Meg


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

Welcome !

You need to take a look at this link about Sequoyah Shepherds, here in East Tennessee.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/153570-sequoyah-shepherds.html


----------

